# ScrewMaker: Music Production Dork



## ankely (May 14, 2011)

Hello All,

I am ScrewMaker. Or ANt. Or ankely.

SPlit personalities I guess. LOL.

I'm a Music Production Dork doing Music Designer work, composing, editing, some mixing and related stuff.

I've recently edited a series of loop libraries for Dieguis Productions/BigFish Audio:

http://www.bigfishaudio.com/catalogView ... =24;Page=1

Here's a blurb on some other stuff too:

ScrewMaker is an electronic instrumental music composer from Over the Hills and Far Away, creating Aggressive Post Industrial Techno-Trance Funkadelic-Hop Soundtracks for the End of the World.

As a Music Designer and Music Production Dork, ScrewMaker is involved in various music production and support projects including underscore composition for various network and cable TV programs, music and SFX production libraries, recording, mixing, remixing and mastering, DAW and back-line technician, training and education, musician, author, beta tester, etc.

Projects include, Paramount Pictures, Noise Productions, PlanetOne Productions, Diamond E Productions, Discovery Channel, History Channel, Big Fish Audio, Producer Loops/Boss Loops, Digidesign/Avid, Apple Logic, Nine Inch Nails, Filter, Usher House, CommonHaus, LifeAfterMetal, PineWoodBox, Roc Noizy Productions, Kristie Rose (KRK), Sol Skugga, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## lux (May 14, 2011)

Welcome ScrewMaker, cool stuff.

Ciao
Luca


----------



## ankely (May 14, 2011)

Thank you Lux.

Your avatar rocks !!!

DJ Lance is the coolest !!!


----------

